# Socket daten darstellen per jsp,servlet



## john23 (11. Jul 2007)

hallo,
ich habe mir ein kleines programm geschrieben das nachrichten über eine socketverbindung erhält. diese stelle ich via servlet oder jsp dar.
ich habe es jetzt so das ich die seite alle 3 sekunden refreshe das nervt aber ziemlich da dann das bild wackelt.(ajax möcht ich nicht).

gibt es eine möglichkeit die seite zu refresehn nur dann wenn ich daten bekomme ? also kann ich irgednwie dem servlet oder der jsp mitteilen das sie sich bitte zu refreshen haben ???


vielen dank euch !!!

lg


----------



## Rydl (11. Jul 2007)

das geht nur mit ajax. du "sagst" es ja nicht dem servlet oder gibst irgendwas an deine jsp aus, wenn daten kommen, du willst ja den CLIENT davon unterrichten. und den kennst du nicht, also muss der sich bei dir melden, mit ajax oder eben ständigen refreshs...


----------



## john23 (12. Jul 2007)

das war ja meine frage ob ich es dem servlet sagen kann  geht sowas ?

also wenn daten ankommen werden auf jeden fall ne menge von funktionen aufgerufen die die daten speichern verwalten etc. 

dann müsste es doch auch irgednwas geben wie "servlet.refreshh" oder irgendendwas was ich sagen kann das das servlet sich neu lädt.

keine chance ??


danke euch !!


----------

